# Little growth near my hamster'a private parts



## Neekee (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi there, 

Recently I found a growth (as pictured) on my hamster, near his private parts. He is not too bothered by it as I don't see him licking or scratching. What could've been the cause of this and is is serious?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I would say vet soon. At least you will know what you are dealing with


----------

